# Any online training?



## MariusPet488 (Aug 19, 2021)

Any online training for my little dog? even though I'm tight on budget for now but get training for my dogs is important


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I personally think an in person class is best especially in terms of socialisation, however if for whatever reason that’s not possible, have you looked at Zak George? He has a YouTube channel and a 30 day puppy training program for free on an app. Skip all the self-promotion, he does a ton of it, but he is all about positive reinforcement!
There are videos on how he trained his dog called My new Puppy and New Puppy survival guide, both show his daily exercises. Hope that helps🙃


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> I personally think an in person class is best especially in terms of socialisation, however if for whatever reason that’s not possible, have you looked at Zak George? He has a YouTube channel and a 30 day puppy training program for free on an app. Skip all the self-promotion, he does a ton of it, but he is all about positive reinforcement!
> There are videos on how he trained his dog called My new Puppy and New Puppy survival guide, both show his daily exercises. Hope that helps🙃


You could check out absolute dogs ull get it on you tube or Facebook don't subscribe or pay anythin enjoy for free all positive reward training they are a bit high energy but pups love it lots of confidence building n proximity games and like Lena said plenty of socialising is best x


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Look out for training that uses positive reinforcement and not a punishment based training!! That’s my main advice


----------



## Willowpup21 (Apr 19, 2021)

We have face to face training which has been invaluable and the trainer is fantastic. She does online training too. The company name is talk to the hound and her name is Jules Harrison 😊 www.talktothehound.net


----------



## whitespot (Aug 27, 2021)

Online class is really not effective for dogs. Giving that physical presence is really important so our dogs would feel the "pressure" and get the exact tone when the trainer gives commands compared when just hearing that command via speakers.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Online training can be really effective, good training should never depend on any sort of pressure and the exact tone does not matter in the slightest, I teach my dogs to respond to both hand signals and verbal cues and it does not matter in the slightest if I use different ones to everyone else in the world as long as me and my dogs know what they are


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

A lot of dog training classes deal with training the owner how to deal and teach the dog! In person classes are still great for the socialisation aspect, but you can learn from an online class how to teach your dog. You are training your dog not the trainer! 
Again focus on positive reinforcement and not punishment or yelling.


----------

